# Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Moin Moin,
da ich jetzt festgestellt habe, dass mein i7 2600 ( ohne k ) bei geringer Belastung auf hohe Temperaturen kommt, habe ich mir überlegt, eine neue Kühlung zuzulegen.
Höchstwarscheinlich Wasserkühlung, damit ich ihn auch noch in 5 Jahren verwenden kann.
Ich habe vielleich überlegt meine msi gtx 560 ti II später noch mit einzubinden.
Gund: dank Afterburner könnte ich sie auf ca. 1500 MHz oc.
Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, ob kompakte Wasserkühlung oder gleich richtige.
Da ich auf diesem Gebiet überhaupt keine Ahnug habe, würde ich zur kompakten Wasserkühlung tendieren.
Nachteil ist, dass ich die Grafikkarte nicht mit einbinden kann.
Ich habe mir auch schon die Theader dazu durchgelesen und weil soch das so kompliziert anhört wollte ich die Finger weg nehmen.
Oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Ich würde die zu einer richtigen Wasserkühlung raten, kompliziert ist da eigentlich nichts und man kann das ganze für sich individuell und ans Gehäuse anpassen. Wenn du schon alles durchgelsen hast, dann leg dir am besten mal einen Warenkorb bei Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter an und poste den hier.


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Ich bin grade beim stöbern bei denen.
Welche Radiatorfläche?
erstmal nur für cpu.


----------



## blautemple (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

deine graka is aber garantiert nicht rockstable bei 1500 mhz


----------



## ludscha (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Würd nen 1080 Radi nehmen Phobya oder Mora 3.


----------



## Colonia (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*



ludscha schrieb:


> Würd nen 1080 Radi nehmen Phobya oder Mora 3.


 
Einen 1080er Radiator? Er hat doch nur den "normalen" i7 2600. Den kann man doch gar nicht übertakten. 

@claas
Hast du deine Grafikkarte mal mit dem hohem Takt getestet?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*



claas schrieb:


> Ich bin grade beim stöbern bei denen.
> Welche Radiatorfläche?
> erstmal nur für cpu.


 
Für deine nicht übertaktbare CPU sollte ein 240er Radiator mit 2 guten 120er Lüftern für Kühle Temperaturen sorgen, dies auch recht leise.

Willst du denn nur intern, oder auch extern Wasserkühlen?
Was für ein Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

So ich habe mir da mal was zusammengestellt:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Was würdet ihr ändern undwas fehlt noch?
Gehäuse müsste ein revoltec flyer 3 sein.
Was ist jetzt mit intern und extren gemeint?
Und mit der GPU
Ich habe nur gemeint, dass man das mit Afterburnenr machen könnte.
Gemacht habe ich es natürlich noch nicht.
Maximal läuft die bei 880 MHz.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal einen 2 x 120 reingenommen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Müsste eigenlich im Gehäuse unterbringar sein.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

Dein Warenkorb ist leer , du musst ihn speichern und dann den link Posten.

Mit intern extern ist gemeint ob du daran gedacht hattest  die Radiatoren intern oder extern zu verbauen ^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*



claas schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit intern und extren gemeint?


 
Mit intern meine ich, ob du alle Wasserkühlungskomponenten im Gehäuse verbauen möchtest, oder ob der/die Radiator/en auch außerhalb vom Gehäuse, beispielsweise auf dem Tisch, stehen dürfen.


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Hier nochmal:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/58986f02dd9c4333c1a45a0b5460c449
Oder nur 1 x 120 Radiator?

Intern ist wasrscheinlich einfacher zu verbauen und außerdem ist auf meinem Schreibtisch wenig Platz.
Außerdem müsste man die ganzen Schläuche da hin verlegen.

Gab es eigenlich schonmal solche Vorfälle, dass so ein Schlauch geplatzt ist oder ein Leck entstanden ist und der " Pc unter Wasser stand " ?
Wo genau schließt man die Lüfter und Pumpe an und kann man die dann auch irgendwie steuern? z.b. mit Speedfan?

Fehlt jetzt noch irgendwas und wenn ja, was?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Ein Schlauch kann kaum platzen, der Druck auf den Schlauch ist sehr gering. In Wasserkühlungen wird destilliertes Wasser verwendet, sollte wirklich mal ein Leck auftreten und Wasser entweichen, baut man die betroffene Hardware aus, trocknet sie und montiert sie wieder. Dann müsste sie wieder ohne Probleme laufen, da destilliertes Wasser eine geringe elektrische Leitfähigkeit besitzt - Also relativ ungefährlich.

1 120er sollte sehr dürftig werden, lieber einen 240er.

Ebenso benötigst du noch Anschlüsse, die die Schläuche mit den einzelnen Komponenten zusammenschrauben.


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Da ist alles drin.
Die Lüfter kann man mit Speedfan steuern. Die Pumpe braucht keine Steuerung.


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Also könne Lecks nur durch unsauberes arbeiten entstehen oder Producktfehler.
Sorry, aber ich bin kein Pc Experte.
Was ist mit AGB gemeint?
Und wie viele Anschlüsse brauche ich den und müssen da Winkel drin sein oder nicht?

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja den h60 zulegen und da ist ja so eine Backplate dabeigewesen.
ist die bei dem Kühler dabei oder muss ich da noch eine extra nehmen?


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Backplate könntest du diese nehmen:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" 16113
Lecks durch Produktfehler sind mir eigentlich keine Bekannt. Um ein Leck durch unsaubers Arbeiten zu verursachen, muss man sich schon ziemlich blöd anstellen. AGB heißt Ausgleichsbehälter, aber der ist schon im Warenkorb(da ist die Pumpe drin)


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Sind bei der Backplate Unterlegscheiben dabei, dass das nicht auf das Motherboard kommt?

Auf wieviel °C krigt man den dan runter, wenn man Spiele spielt?
Z.B. COD.

Nochmal zu den Schläuchen:
Die schneidet man sich einfach nach Wunsch ab oder wie?

Wir da eine Anleitung ( für Doofe ) mitgeliefert?


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

Nimm ne eheim Pumpe und nicht diesen pumpen  AGB Rotz, denn durch diese Kombi wirst du die Pumpe nie richtig entkoppelt Kriegen


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Hängt von zu vielen Faktoren ab.
Intressant ist nur Delta, also der Unterschied zwischen den Temperaturen. So werden die äußeren Einflüsse minimiert.


Und den Schlauch einfach abschneiden.


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Tut mir Leid ihr verwird mich jetzt nur.
was denn jetzt.
die EHeim oder doch die andere.
Aber wenn ich so eine Eheim ehme muss ich wieder einen AGB holen.
Und wenn, welche?

Was ist mit Wärmeleitpaste und Kühlflüssigkeit?


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

hier hast du mal  ne gescheite konfiguration:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/553350f88dfb8770d713f14419082ba7

Pumpe ist gut und mit shoggy sandwich zum entkoppeln auf jedenfall silent.

1meter schlauch ist etwas wenig und 3,3m im retailpackage sind günstiger ^^

der kryos delrin cpu kühler bietet immo das beste p/l

ob 5,25 agb oder röhre ist geschmacksache.

winkel kannst du verbauen um schläuche besser verlegen zu können.

wlp empfehle ich die Mx4

kühlflüssigkeit am besten destiliertes wasser ausm supermarkt und etwas glysantin g48 (autofrostschutz) dazu (mischungsverghältnis 20 zu 1)


wie kühl deine wakü wird, ist vom kühler deiner raumtemp und der radiatorenfläche (inkl lüfter) abhängig
generell verringet sich das K von raumptemp zu wasser jeweils um die hälfte, wenn die radiatorfläche verdoppelt wird.


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Was spricht gegen eine Pumpe mit AGB?
Wenn die Leistung zu schwach ist, kann ich auch eine 750 nehmen?
Du solltest vielleicht wissen, dass ich erst 15 bin und bei mir 150 € ne menge Geld sind.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Nimm ne eheim Pumpe und nicht diesen pumpen  AGB Rotz, denn durch diese Kombi wirst du die Pumpe nie richtig entkoppelt Kriegen


 
genau das ^^, die entkopplung, durch die pumpe im agb, werden die vibrationen von pumpe an den agb weitergeleitet und diese dann an das 5,25 laufwerk, da du den schacht schlecht entkoppelt kriegst.


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Achso ist das.
Also doch lieber AGB extra.
Wieviel sollte die Pumpe denn mindestens pumpen?
Un welche Firma darf es sein?
Aber nicht zu teuer, weil bei mir das Geld viel wert ist.
Und der Schwann dient dazu, um die Geraüsche der Pumpe nicht auf das Gehäuse zu übertragen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

durchfluss wird überbewertet ^^
aber im durchschnit reichen 60L/h ohne das die kühlleistung beeinflusst wird ^^

die ist z.b günstig und ausreichend für deinen kreislauf, 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump 49070
wenn du aber später noch deine graka mit reinhaust könnte es zu wenig sein.
generell vertrete ich die meinung, wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal und deswegen empfehle ich lieber die Aquastream in standart oder der ultra version.
alternativ dazu kann man aber auch eine laing mit alternativen deckel nehmen.


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Was ist mit der eheim 1046?


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

jo die ist auch gut, die aquacomputer ist auch ein eheim 1046 derviat ^^

hier kannst das auch noch durchlesen damit du etwas besser bescheit weißt ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-17-04-2012-a.html

btw: änder mal deinen Threadnamen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html

und bitte einen mod das in die kaufberatung zu verschieben


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Heißt das jetzt, dass ich einen neuen aufmachn soll.
in der Kaufberatundg und eine Link dorthin?


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Mai 2012)

Nein du sollst den umbenennen (es gibt hier einen edit button xD)

Und einen Mod per pn anschreiben ob er dir den Thread verschieben kann.


----------



## claas (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Sorry
entweder bin ich blind auf beiden Augen oder einfach nur blöd und finde das nicht.
Und wen soll ich an schreiben und was soll ich schreiben?

Irgendwie hast du recht.
Lieber gleich mehr Geld ausgeben, als 2 mal zu kaufen.
Aber ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich die Grafikkarte mit einbeziehe.
Momentan wird sie nur zu maximal 15 gevordert und wird nur zu 45°C warm.
Vielleicht in 1,5 Jahren.
Und neue Hardware zu kaufen ist teurer, als so eine Pumpe!!!


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V 50004 wird auch im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-16-04-12-a.html#4. empfohlen und ist vergleichsweise billig, da du AGB und Pumpe in einem hast.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ein Schlauch kann kaum platzen, der Druck auf den Schlauch ist sehr gering.



"kaum" ist untertrieben. Einfache PVC-Schläuche sollten so für 4-6 bar zugelassen sein. Ich hatte meinen 7/10,3er schonmal bei 12 bar (da war er dann schon eher bei 15-20 mm Außendurchmesser  ). Eine Laing DDC+ schafft, als stärkste Waküpumpe, 0,47 bar. Eine Reserve von Faktor 10-20 sollte wohl ausreichen...



> In Wasserkühlungen wird destilliertes Wasser verwendet, sollte wirklich mal ein Leck auftreten und Wasser entweichen, baut man die betroffene Hardware aus, trocknet sie und montiert sie wieder. Dann müsste sie wieder ohne Probleme laufen, da destilliertes Wasser eine geringe elektrische Leitfähigkeit besitzt - Also relativ ungefährlich.



Anmerkung: Für reines destilliertes Wasser kann ich das (mehrfach  ) bestätigen, aber es gibt auch Farbzusätze, die die Leitfähigkeit erhöhen - bis über die von Trinkwasser.




claas schrieb:


> Also könne Lecks nur durch unsauberes arbeiten entstehen oder Producktfehler.



Die meisten Lecks entstehen durch unsachgemäß montierte Anschlüsse oder gerissenes Plexiglas - letzteres meist in Folge von zu fest eingedrehten Anschlüssen 
Aber das sind dann nur kleine Sickerstellen und die sind schon selten. Echte GAUs, mit abrutschenden Schläuchen, sind mir bislang überhaupt nur 1-2 Fälle zu Ohren gekommen. Dafür müssen dann schon ungesicherte Tüllen, Montage mit zu kurzem Schlauch (=Zug drauf) und überhöhte Temperaturen zusammenfallen.




claas schrieb:


> Sorry
> entweder bin ich blind auf beiden Augen oder einfach nur blöd und finde das nicht.
> Und wen soll ich an schreiben und was soll ich schreiben?



Du solltest einen Mod darum bitten, deinen neuerdings-Verkaufsberatungs -Thread in den entsprechenden Bereich zu verschieben.

Ich mach das jetzt einfach mal ohne gesonderte Aufforderung.


----------



## DeathMetal (1. Mai 2012)

Lieber Thread Ersteller:

WaKü machg sehr viel Spaß und ist kein Hexenwerk, aber wenn du sagst, du verstehst nicht viel von Computern ist viell. ratsam erstmal auf gute Luftkühlung umzurüsten und sich langsam an Dinge wie OC usw. ranzutasten...

... denn Sachen wie Pumpe versorgen, Lüftersteuerung und -überwachung erfordern schon bischen mehr als COD.exe klicken.
Allein der Einbau (Kühlertausch bei CPU und GraKa) erfordert bisschen PC-Kenntnis und führt teilweise auch zum Garantkeverlust.

Ansonsten gilt im WaKü Bereich: Lesen, lesen, lesen. Gibt ne Menge guter Tutorials.

Wenn wir dir einfach Komponenten vor die Nase setzen und du fragst dich: "wozu braucb ich das?!" ist dir auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## claas (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Du meintest ja, dass mir erstmal eine Luftkühlung zulegen sollte.
Das Broblem ist, dass  mein Gehäuse für vernünftige Luftkühler zu schmal ist.
Außerdem kommt hinzu, dass Luftkühler recht schwer sind.
Deshalb Wasserkühlung.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine Corsair H60 zulegen, aber da ich in letzter Zeit viele negativer Rezessionen gelesen habe, dass die Pumpe laute Geräusche macht und so.
Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal alle mögliche Theader gurchgelesen und auch den mit den beispielkonfigurationen und habe den ersten Vorschlag ( nur CPU ) etwas abgewandelt.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/199fbe6972dc906a8cbffacef026c26b
Eigentlich wollte ich ich einen 2 x 120 Radiator nehmen, aber nach genauerem Messen, habe ich festgestellt, dass ich zu wenig Platz dafür habe.
Der Radiator müste bei mir an die Decke des Gehäuses, doch da sind die Rambänke im weg.
Ich habe jetzt einen 120er, welchen ich an die Rückwand mache.
Gleich etwas dicker, da mehr Fläche = mehr Kühlleistung.
Kann man meine Konfiguration jetzt so stehen lassen, oder würdet ihr noch ws drann verändern?


Vielen Dank nochmal, dass ihr den Theader verschoben habt.


----------



## Colonia (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse? 

Wenn du eine Wasserkühlung nehmen möchtest, dann eine richtige und nicht diese Komplett WaKü's ala Corsiar, Antec etc. oder einen Luftkühler. Wenn du dein Gehäuse postest, dann kann man vielleicht herausfinden welcher CPU-Kühler reinpasst.


----------



## claas (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

revoltec fifty3
Aber irgendwie ist da tzotzdem wnig Platz drin.
Sind diese Lasten für das Mainboard gut und das über 6 -7 Jahre lang?

Mir ist gerade nochwas eingefallen
Ich habe ja schon 2 Gehäuselüfter drin.
Den hinteren könnte ich ja für den Radiator verwenden.
Aber so weit ich weiß, ist das ein normaler Gehäuselüfter und sowas kann man nicht steuern.

Gehäuselüfter: Enermax UC - 12 AEBS


----------



## StefanKFG (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*



claas schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon 2 Gehäuselüfter drin.
> Den hinteren könnte ich ja für den Radiator verwenden.
> Aber so weit ich weiß, ist das ein normaler Gehäuselüfter und sowas kann man nicht steuern.
> 
> Gehäuselüfter: Enermax UC - 12 AEBS



Steuerbar ist relativ. Du kannst die Lüfter mit nem Adapterkabel (Widerstand) auf 5V oder 7V laufen lassen. Den Radiatorlüfter mit PWM ans Mainboard anzuschließen macht keinen Sinn, das Mainboard weiss ja nicht, wie deine Wassertemp ist. Alternativ kannst du den Lüfter an eine Lüftersteuerung hängen. Somit könntest du den Lüfter im Idle auf 5V und bei Last auf 12V laufen lassen.

Btw. solltest du weiterhin einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse haben, damit die Mainboardkomponenten noch mit Luft gekühlt werden können.


----------



## claas (3. Mai 2012)

Ihr hattet ja gesagt, dass ich einen 2 x 120 Radiator nehmen sollte.
Ich habe jetzt nochmal genaustens nachgemessen und dabei festgestellt, dass meine Rambänke im weg sind.
Dann habe ich mir überlegt, kannst doch den hinteren Gehäuselüfter für den Radiator nehmen.
Laut euch ist das aber keine gute Idee.
Also bleibt noch eine Möglichkeit:
1 x 140 Radiator unter die Decke ( habe ich das erste mal scheinbar vermessen ) und die Pumpe auf das Gehäuse basteln.

Wegen der lüftersteuerung, was ihr vorgeschlagen habt.
Ist bestimmt sehr hilfreich, aber sowas kostet sehr viel ( zumindest was ich gesehen habe ).
Das einfachste wäre ja, den Lüfter mit Speedfan zu steuern.
Oder gibt es auch günstige Lüftersteuerungsanlagen?  ( Oberste Schmerzgrenze ca. 40 € )

So endlich hatte ich mal Zeit, um mir nochmal alles genaustens durchzulesen.
Ich weiß jetzt auch, wie ich das Problem mit dem Radiator löse:
Ich habe das hier nämlich irgendwo gelsen.
Erst der Filter, dann der Lüfter, dann die Decke des Gehäuses und dann der Radiator.
Geht das so?
Die Pumpe kommt auf den Boden des Gehäuses.

Den 140er Lüfter wollte ich an die Siete des Gehäuses basteln, um die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil mit Frischluft zu versorgen.
Notwndig oder nicht?

Ist jetzt alles so in Ordnung, oder kann man da noch was machen ( Preis )?
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/11b364dc730ed7c8bd71171fd1dc155f

ich bin mir noch moch nicht sicher, ob das Mainboard ( Gigabyte GA ph67a ud3 b3 ) genug Anschlüsse für die Lüfter hat.

Reicht die Steuerung der Lüfter über Speedfan?


----------



## StefanKFG (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Sieht soweit ganz okay aus. Ich würde dir noch empfehlen, 2 x 45° und 2 x 90° Anschraubtüllen dazu zu packen, damit ist man flexibler, wenn man enge Radien legen muss. Da du ja nicht viel Platz hast, biste damit auf der sicheren Seite. Bei der Pumpe ist kein Überbrückungskabel dabei, für das Befüllen. Bekommste das hin?


----------



## claas (4. Mai 2012)

Moin moin
Mit dem befüllen weiß ich noch nicht genau, wie ich das anstellen würde.
Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du mir das erklären würdest.

Sind die ganzen lüfter regelbar?
Und was ist mit steuerunganlage?

Jetzt muss ich nochmal schauen, wo ich das anschließe.
Nochmal mit Winkeln:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2971550f92b8ca4f76faaf4b5c3cc7dc

Den Post von heute Morgen beachten!

Ich habe mir nochmal die Beispielkonfigurationen durchgelesen und eine Steuerung gefunden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 70175
Damit kann ich dann alle Lüfter steuern und kann auch die Wassertemperatur messen, oder etwa nicht?
Jetzt erübrigt sich das Problem mit den Lüfteranschlüssen.
Gute Idee für das Geld oder doch nicht?

Noch was :
Ist das eine gute Idee einen 140 Lüfter an die Seite zu setzten, um Grafikkarte und Netztteil mit Frischluft zu versorgen?


----------



## StefanKFG (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Netzteil hat meistens einen eigenen Lüfter. Weiterhin brauchst du für CPU, Radi und Pumpe 6 Anschlüsse. Nimm lieber 6 gerade und 2 gewinkelte Anschraubtüllen.
Mit entsprechende Steuerung ist jeder Lüfter regelbar. Hier wird lediglich die Stromzufuhr im Bereich von 3-12V über die Steuerung geregelt.
Wenn du Temps haben willst, musst du noch mind. einen Temperatursensor in den Kreislauf einbauen. Genauso wie beim Durchfluss.


----------



## claas (5. Mai 2012)

Moin
Gut dann muss ich nochmal ein paar sensoren mit reinbauen und dann kann man die software so einstellen, dass, wenn das wasser oder cpu eine bestimmte temperatur erreich hat, sich die lüfter automatisch schneller drehen. Oder wie ?

Mit netzteil und grafikkarte habe etwas anders gemein.
Die grafikkarte zieht sich luft, das ist schon klar, aber was ich meinte ist, dass sich die grafikkarte  größtenteil immer die selbe luft verwendet, die sie schon mal benutzt hat. Deshalb wird die gehäuse wand, in der nähe der graka schön warm.
Und um dem entgegen zu wirken, wollte ich einen 140 lüfter an die seite bauen.
Jetzt verstanden?
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b2af95c9016cfb5d11cc9e963dd554a4
Nochmal mit einem Filter mehr, für den Gehäuselüfter vorne.

Gibt es auch Verbindungstücke zum verbinden von zwei Komponenten?
Also Radiator und Temperatursensor?

Nochwas:
Gibt es ein programm, womit man temperatu des gesampten prozessor auslesen kann?
Außer im bios.
Mit core temp kann man nur die temp der einzelnen kerne auslesen.


----------



## StefanKFG (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Coretemp reicht vollkommen aus. Gibt noch HWMonitor, da kannste noch mehr Temps angucken. Wie meinste das mit "Verbindungsstücke zum verbinden von zwei Komponenten"? Komponenten werden eigentlich mit den Schläuchen verbunden


----------



## claas (6. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte den sensor direkt an den radiator bauen.
Beide Sachen verbinden, ohne Schlauch dazwischen zu machen oder geht das nicht?
Und wo genau muss so ein Sensor dazwischen gebaut werden?
Es gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten: Radiator, CPU ( Flussrichtung zum Radiator )

Die Steueranlage lässt die lüfter schneller drehen, wenn eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur erreicht ist, oder wie?

Bringt das was, wenn ich die Graka und Netzteil mit frischluft versorge, oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld?


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Zieht sich dein NT nicht die Luft von der Unterseite des Gehäuses?
Und bei der Graka bringt ein Seitenlüfter so gut wie nichts, ich hab meinen mittlerweile Ausgebaut und habe unter Last maximal 1-2°C mehr.


----------



## claas (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Das Netzteil ist bei meinem Gehäuse unten.
Und die Graka ist ca. 14 cm drüber.
Ich habe gehört, dass die Kühlleistung verringert, wenn die Kühlrippen voller Saub sind.
Der Aufbau sollte dann so aussehen:
Gehäusewand, Filter und dann den 140 er Lüfter.
Sollte dazudienen, dass da Frischluft reinkommt und ein Staub.
DA das eine Scheißarbeit ist den ganzen Staub da raus zu bekommen.
Kühler abbauen bzw. die Graka rausbasteln mach ich ungern.
Deswegen der Filter.
Jetzt verstanden was ich meinte?
DAs gleiche halt mit dem Radiator.
Da sind die Lamellen noch dichter bei einander.


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Wenn dein Netzteil unten verbaut ist dann sollte doch der Lüfter unten sein und von unten (durch nen Lüfterplatz im Gehäuse) die Luft ansaugen?


----------



## claas (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Bei mir wurde das dann scheinbar falsch eingebaut.
Ich habe den nämlich von einem Pc Experten im meiner Gegend.
Der soll mir das dann auch alles einbauen.
Ich suche halt die Teile aus, die ich habe will.
Ich bin damals davon ausgegangen, dass der Boxed das schaft.
Sonst wäre er ja nicht dabei gewesen.
Ja aber scheinbar ist der dafür scheinbar nicht ausgelegt.
Deswegen halt Wasserkühlung.


----------



## claas (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Nochmal wegen den anschlüssen für die Lüfter.
Mein Mainboard hat nicht genug Anschlüsse für beide Lüfter.
Bei der Steuerung habe ich ja genügen Anschlüsse.
Die Steuerung ist für mich etwas teuer.
Kann ich da nicht einfach einen Adapter für das Netzteil nehmen?
Und kann ich die dann noch steuern.
Oder doch das Geld für die Steuerung ausgeben?
Manche User sagen Ja:
Lieber mehr Geld ausgeben, als 2 mal kaufen.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (7. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab mit auch Grade erst meine erste wakü eingebaut und muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Der Einbau war jetzt auch nicht sonderlich schwer, man muss halt nur ein bisschen drüber nachdenken was man macht. Davon mal ab sind Custom wakü,s hält beliebig erweiterbar. 
Ich würde dir auch ne Lüftersteuerung empfehlen, so hast du halt immer die Möglichkeit die Lüfter nach deinen Bedürfnissen zu regeln. Ich hab mir die aquaero 5 lt gekauft, es tut aber wohl auch jede andere. Die aquaero hat halt noch ne Menge andere einstell Möglichkeiten.
Musst dir ja auch nicht alles auf einmal holen wenn's dir sonst zu teuer wird. Ich hab auch erstmal nur die CPU gekühlt.


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Echte GAUs, mit abrutschenden Schläuchen, sind mir bislang überhaupt nur 1-2 Fälle zu Ohren gekommen. Dafür müssen dann schon ungesicherte Tüllen, Montage mit zu kurzem Schlauch (=Zug drauf) und überhöhte Temperaturen zusammenfallen.


 
Hier! Hier! Ich will ausgelacht werden 
Nagelneues Rampage III Extreme mit der halben Wakü geflutet, der Schlauch am CPU Kühler ist abgerutscht und das Board war waagerecht montiert  

Board hat überlebt und meine Herzfrequenz hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren auch wieder langsam normalisiert.

Genug der Horrorgeschichten:

@ Threadersteller
Lass dich von sowas nicht abschrecken, dass passiert nur wenn man leichtsinnig ist und sich zu wenig informiert 

Eins will ich nochmal klarstellen bevor es zu Enttäuschungen kommt:



claas schrieb:


> Ich habe vielleich überlegt meine msi gtx 560 ti II später noch mit einzubinden.
> Gund: dank Afterburner könnte ich sie auf ca. 1500 MHz oc.


 
Wieweit du den Regler hochdrehen kannst sagt nix darüber aus wie hoch du die Karte takten kannst.
Je nach Güte der Karte sind bei einer GTX 560 Ti so zwischen 950 und 1050 unter Wasser drin, so als grober Richtwert.

Gruß
Frink


----------



## StefanKFG (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Ich würde dem TE nicht empfehlen, in irgendeiner Form auch nur an OC zu denken. Dafür ist einfach, meiner Meinung nach, nicht genug Wissen vorhanden.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Aach Quatsch. Jeder fängt mal klein an. 
Außerdem ist Grafikkarten-OC mit Tutorial echt kein Hexenwerk und von fast jedem zu bewerkstelligen.
Falls der TE also Intentionen in die Richtung hat (Graka-OC), kann er das mit unserer Hilfe sicherlich auch umsetzen.


----------



## StefanKFG (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Davon ab, das GraKa OC fast garnix bringt, außer im Benchmarkbereich, sollte man trotzdem schon ein wenig Bereitschaft zeigen, sich mit den Dingen auseinander zu setzen. Zu behaupten, mann bekommt eine 560Ti auf 1500MHz zeugt leider nicht davon.


----------



## Professor Frink (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Entschuldigung, aber ich finde das kann man dem TE auch netter sagen.
Sicherlich hat er nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung aber muss man ihn deswegen so anmeiern?

Ich sprach von dem Fall, dass der TE die Intention des Graka-OC hat. In diesem Fall kann man ihm das was du gesagt hast sicherlich sagen, aber Graka-OC kann je nach Fall durchaus viel bringen und einen Neukauf ersparen/verzögern und wenn ein Forennutzer einen anderen anmacht dass dieser zuwenig Ahnung hat, dann hat derjenige den Sinn eines Forums nicht verstanden


----------



## claas (8. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass man durch oc mehr Leistung rausbekommt. Mehr bilder und so.
Danke das ihr mir das gesagt habt!
und dann nehme ich gleich eine lüftrrsteuerung mit dazu.


----------



## StefanKFG (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber ich finde das kann man dem TE auch netter sagen.
> Sicherlich hat er nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung aber muss man ihn deswegen so anmeiern?
> 
> Ich sprach von dem Fall, dass der TE die Intention des Graka-OC hat. In diesem Fall kann man ihm das was du gesagt hast sicherlich sagen, aber Graka-OC kann je nach Fall durchaus viel bringen und einen Neukauf ersparen/verzögern und wenn ein Forennutzer einen anderen anmacht dass dieser zuwenig Ahnung hat, dann hat derjenige den Sinn eines Forums nicht verstanden



Es war nicht meine Absicht, den TE in irgendeiner Form zu beleidigen oder zu denunzieren. Es ist aber offensichtlich, dass (noch) kein erforderliches Wissen bezüglich OC im Allgemeinen und GraKa-OC im Speziellen vorliegt. Deswegen rate ich dem TE, lieber kein OC zu betreiben.

Weiterhin konnte ich persönlich keine großen "Sprünge" merken, ob meine GraKa mit 780 MHz oder 950 MHz läuft, ausser, dass wesentlich mehr Energie benötigt wurde und die Hitzeentwicklung deutlich zunahm. Daher ist eine gute Kühlung vorausgesetzt, was bei nachträglichem Kühlerwechsel ein wenig Fachkenntnis benötigt sowie Euros kostet.

Wie gesagt, ich wollte niemanden beleidigen. Wenn der Eindruck entstanden sein sollte, entschuldige ich mich natürlich dafür. In geschriebenes kann einfach zuviel interpretiert werden


----------



## Timewarp2008 (8. Mai 2012)

claas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass man durch oc mehr Leistung rausbekommt. Mehr bilder und so.
> Danke das ihr mir das gesagt habt!
> und dann nehme ich gleich eine lüftrrsteuerung mit dazu.



Also man hat schon mehr Leistung aber beim Graka oc macht es vielleicht 3-5fps mehr. 
Das macht in meinen Augen nur dann Sinn wenn es in spielen ruckelt und du durch die paar fps wieder ins flüssig spielbare kommst.
Zumal du es wahrscheinlich nichtmal merken würdest.
Bei der CPU sieht's dann schon wieder anders aus. 

Ich denke jemand von den OC Profis hier kann dir dazu noch mehr sagen. Hab selber auch nicht den größten durchblick was OC betrifft.

Gruß


----------



## claas (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Wenn es wirklich nur 3 Bilder Mehr bringt, lasse ich lieber die Finger von.
Ich wollte mich nochmal schlaulesen, wie man die Graka zum Video rendern verwendet.
Ich bin gerade am gucken, ob man am Preis noch was machen kann.
Mit den Steueranlagen muss ich nochmal welche vergleichen.
Noch was:
Wenn ich die Lüfter steuern will, muss die Anlage PWM können.
PWM heißt doch, dass man die Lüfter steuern kann.

Tut mir leid, ich habe halt nicht so viel ahnung davon.
Das muss ich halt noch viel dazulernen.

Kann ich damit die Lüfter steuern oder nicht?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...mputer-poweradjust-2-USB--Ultra-Variante.html

In den Angaben steht nämlich, kene PWM


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Wenn es da steht wird es wohl auch stimmen.

Warum nicht das hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 70175


----------



## claas (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Eigentlich wollte ich auch die nehmen.
Ich hatte halt überlegt, den Preis zu senken.
Aber jetzt nehme ich doch die, die du vorgeschlagen hast.

Viele sagen ja mehr Geld ausgeben,als zwei mal kaufen.
Nochmal aktualisiert:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8f734c499b593ef46a797504a2dc7b57
Kann ich jetzt noch irgendwie den Preis senken, ohne grawierende Leistungseinbußen zu haben?
Luftfilter ja oder nein?
Oder doch öfters den Staubsauger schwingen?


----------



## Timewarp2008 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Da ich selber ja auch absoluter WaKü neuling bin, kann ich dir leider nix über die Kühlleistung der ganzen Komponenten sagen.
Ich weiss nur, aus eigener Erfahrung, das es manchmal sinnvoller ist nicht unbedingt auf jeden Euro zu achten.
Wenn du eine WaKü Finanziell nicht in einem Monat stämmen kannst, teil´s dir auf!
Also diesen Monat Radi, nächsten CPU Kühler + iwas usw... 

Wie gesagt kenn ich mich auch nicht gut aus aber sagen wir mal du holst dir jetzt den EK CPU Kühler aus deinem Warenkorb, baust alles ein und schön.
Dann stellst du fest das die Kühlleistung nicht unbedingt dem entspricht was du dir erhofft hast und merkst dann das du mit nur 5 Euro mehr direkt mal 10° weniger aufm Display stehen hast (die zahlen sind nur beispiele )
Ich würd mir dann iwie versuchen selbst in den hintern zu beissen ^^
Ich selbst hab den Cuplex Kryos verbaut. 
Dieser, in verbindung mit einem 280er Slim Radi, hält meinen i5-750 @ 3,6Ghz im Idle auf 28°. (die Lüfter drehen nur 500rpm) bei BF3 komm ich nich über 45°. (ausgelesen mit coreTemp)

Versuch dir lieber von Anfang an was gescheites (nicht total überteuertes) zu kaufen, dann haste auch mehr und vor allem länger was davon.
Ich hab das früher auch immer so gemacht, geguckt wo ich noch nen euro einsparen kann. Am ende hab ich mich jedesmal geärgert weil ich mit irgendwas nicht zufrieden war oder gemerkt hab das ich mit ein paar euro mehr viel mehr Leistung erziehlt hätte.

Gruß

Edit: Ach und ja, ich würd Luftfilter verbauen. Der Staub findet zwar immer irgendwie den Weg ins Gehäuse aber ein großteil bleibt durch die Filter dann doch draussen und du hast länger ruhe.


----------



## claas (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Moin
Ich habe mir das die letzten Tage nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Das einzigste, wo ich noch am überlegen bin, ist die Pumpe.
Einmal die:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V 50004
Und einmal die:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V 49069

Der Preis ist fast identisch.
Welche von beiden würdet ihr nehmen, oder ist das egal?

Sonst wäre ich soweit:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6b165f70916a3ee143def302e033f7b1

Die 5 € mqhe sind bei dem Preis ja nicht viel


----------



## DeathMetal (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Ich weiss immernoch nicht, warum du zu so exotischen Pumpen und Kühlflüssigkeit greifen willst, aber im Grunde hast du alles richtig zusammen


----------



## claas (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Ich kann dich verstehen.
Für ( gut ) Verdiener ist das alles kein Problem, wenn mal sowas kaput geht.
Aber für Schüler, so wie mich, ist das halt nicht so.
Da sollte man sich gut überlegen, was man mit seinem geringenTaschengeld anstellt.
Wenn was nicht passtoder nicht funzt, wird einfach dran rumgebastelt oder neu bestellt, bis es so ist, wie es soll.
Aber für mich ist das halt was anderes.
Und nochmal zur Pumpe:
Scheiß egal welche, oder doch lieber 5 € mehr auf den Tisch legen?


----------



## DeathMetal (11. Mai 2012)

Wenns P/L sein soll, nimm ne Phobya 260. Ansonsten AS XT Standard oder Laing DDC 1T.

Die Phobya Pumpen sind kompakt, über viele Steuerungen regelbar und günstig. Da machste nix falsch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*



claas schrieb:


> Und nochmal zur Pumpe:
> Scheiß egal welche, oder doch lieber 5 € mehr auf den Tisch legen?


 
Ich persönlich würde die Eheim gegenüber der XSPC bevorzugen, weil sie meist als etwas leiser eingestuft wird und im zweifelsfall repariert werden kann.


----------



## claas (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Herzlichen dank.
dann werde ich das mal in den nächsten tagen so bestellen:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4038422ac759fc382c6e45c3eceda806


----------



## StefanKFG (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Dann viel Glück


----------



## claas (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Was mir jetzt gerade noch eingefallen ist:
Wird eine Montageanleitung mitgeliefert, oder sowas in der Richtung?

Und wie sieht das mit dem befüllen aus?


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Montageanleitung wovon? Das Ding kommt ja in Einzelteilen, was du mit denen machst ist dein Ding 
Also bei der Pumpe wird dabeistehen was der Eingang, was der Ausgang ist etc.
Montage und Befüllanleitung gibts aber afaik hier im Forum. Ist auch nicht sonderlich kompliziert. Im Grunde steckst du alles zusammen machst es an und kippst solang Wasser in den AGB bis der Füllstand konstant ist.


----------



## claas (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Mit einer Montageanleitung meine ich eine grobe Anleitung über das zusammenbasteln der Anlage.
Aber ich schätze mal, dass bei den einzelnen Komponenten was dabei sein wird.

erstmal das ganze System mit Wasser füllen und auf Dichtigkeit prüfen.
Und dann einfach Trichter in den AGB ( in dem Fall direkt an der Pumpe ( die größte Öffnung )) wasser rein, Pc anmachen und Wasser marsch! Oder wie jetzt?
Ist das egal, dass am Anfang noch kein WAsser in den Schläuchen drin ist.
Kann man die ganze Anlage auch mit Druck testen?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Nein so nicht, aber das steht alles im Guide.
Und schwer ist das auch nicht solange man nicht 2 linke Hände hat.

Anstelle eines Trichters habe ich einen messbescher genommen, da ich keine Lust hatte mit den Wasserkanister zu dosieren.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt grobe einbauanleitungen findest du im Guide, darunter auch Link  mit Bebilderter Anleitung von mir. ^^


----------



## claas (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Alles reinbasteln, also den boxed CPU Fan abmontieren, alles anschließen und wasser reinkippen?


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Hier sieh selbst nach ob dir das hilft ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...sammenbau-aka-mini-wakue-vs-custom-wakue.html


----------



## claas (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Vielen dank dafür.
Bin jetzt auf jedenfall um einiges schlauer.
Mit dem Netzteil, kann ich da auch einfach das von einem anderen Pc nehmen?


----------



## Professor Frink (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Richtige Wasserkühlung einbauen für Leien*

Jep, einfach den grünen Draht mit einer Masse kurzschließen, ich nehm dafür immer eine Büroklammer.


----------



## claas (16. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte von einem anderen pc, der läuft. 
Dann brauche ich ja auch nichts überbrücken.


----------



## DeathMetal (16. Mai 2012)

Du wirst das NT/Pumpe immer wieder ausschalten um Wasser nachzukippen und zu entlüften. Wenn du da jedes mal den anderern Rechner hoch und runter fahren willst?!...


----------



## claas (16. Mai 2012)

Ich werde das schon irgendwie hinkriegen.
Danke für eure hilfe.
Ich werde das demnävhst bestellen und einbauen.
Danke nochmal für alles


----------

